# 2nd hand car dealer required - need to buy a car ASAP



## Helen248 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi,

We made our permanent move to Portugal yesterday and started the new year here - exciting times.

Desperately trying to find a car sales 2nd hand dealer near to Arganil, Coimbra or even as far as Porto.

Hire car has to go back Saturday and we are dedicating Friday to view cars.

I have had a look on StandVirtual but can't find much within our budget of 3000-4000 euros.

Don't mind what it is as long as it is reliable.

Want a car sales not a private seller as hoping for at least a 3 month warranty and don't want hassle of buying a car only to find out it has finance on it as I've heard the buyer is then liable for the finance. Still learning Portuguese so easier for us to buy from a reliable dealer.

Any help suggesting car sales dealers would be great.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I have been looking too as I will need to get a car - I came across jsrautomoveis.pt through googling where I found ooyyo.com.
I haven't used either of them but I did ring JSR and have had a bit of email contact - they seem quite clued up.
Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry, don't know any reliable car dealer in that area, have you tried google and reading reviews of dealers in the area you are looking for? I typically use Chrome with auto translate Portuguese to English. Good luck hunting as used cars are very expensive in Portugal so the budget is pretty ambitious for a reliable car imho. I hope you don't need the car already right away as it will take some time to register, get insurance etc. Not sure how long that takes for used car though as we bought a new car. To register and insure your car you need to have proof that you live in Portugal, we moved earlier last year and I had to show my house papers for the registration of the car at the car dealer. Car Insurance we arranged separately as prices vary quite a bit.


----------

